# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  How long to wait to feed after shed?

## rayann

I am just wondering if you can feed the day after the shed is complete or if it's better to wait...

thanks !

----------


## nixer

> I am just wondering if you can feed the day after the shed is complete or if it's better to wait...
> 
> thanks !


i wouldnt wait.  then again most of mine will eat in shed anyway.

----------


## BPelizabeth

I second that!!

----------


## XSReptiles

Don't they have thier strongest feeding response after shedding?

----------


## Lolo76

A few of mine will eat in shed, others won't, but they are _always_ happy to eat immediately afterward! One time Delilah was so hungry she literally ate while shedding. She had cleared up (from being opaque) the day before, so I offered a mouse... she ate it, proceeded to shed her skin, and then ate another one. Way cool, LOL.  :Good Job:

----------


## Lolo76

> Don't they have thier strongest feeding response after shedding?


Depends on how long it's been since their last meal... since many snakes won't eat during a shed, it can be 2 (or more) weeks in-between feedings for them. So yeah, they can get "aggressive" when they're finally ready. Once Mona was so anxious for a post-shed meal, she started attacking her tub the second I pulled her rat out of its box.  :Embarassed:

----------

Lemonde (11-11-2013)

----------


## rayann

awesome - thank you. ill feed tonight  :Smile:

----------


## cgator

it also depends on the eye caps as long as the eye caps are shed they should be fine to eat ... so they could atleast see there meal ... mine eat regardless

----------


## bads15

sometimes when their eye caps are too cloudy they keep missing their prey so i grab the rat by the tail and hold it up for them.  this way they can get a hold of it without it hopping away.

----------


## Kaorte

If you have never offered food during shed, do so next time so you ocan find out if your snake will eat during shed. Some do some don't. If they do eat then you should feed them. 

All of my snakes eat during shed. Even in deep blue. You can feed them immediately after they shed as well.

----------


## syvil

My guy eats during shed he's never missed a meal so far. I would try offering him food to see if he will eat during shed.

----------


## rabernet

Since ball pythons use their heat pits more than their eyes for hunting, there's no reason why you can't offer food regardless of the stage of shed. All of mine are offered food on the same day each week, whether they are deep in blue or not. More times than not, everyone eats.

----------


## Moggy86

was just about to ask as Zeus shedded yesterday and i have a rat thawing now  :Very Happy:   :Taz:

----------


## Craigaria

My fire will eat during any stage of shed. I actually fed her yesterday and I'm pretty sure she will shed today or tomorrow. My firefly turned down a meal during shed once, but fed while blue the next time. I just offer food on the scheduled day whether they are shedding or not...

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> was just about to ask as Zeus shedded yesterday and i have a rat thawing now


4 and a half year old thread  :Wink:

----------


## Craigaria

> 4 and a half year old thread


I really need to start checking dates. Same thing happened to me a couple weeks ago, lol...

----------

